# Air Cadet display



## Vuhlkansu (20 Mar 2014)

Air Cadet display

I recently spent some time to make some displays of my collection.  This is only a selected portion of items that I have.  I should have gotten more mannequins from Zellers when they were liquidating… oh well.
Enjoy.


----------



## Loachman (20 Mar 2014)

Impressive.

The wings are on the "wrong" side in the middle uniform. Was that correct for the era?


----------



## X Royal (20 Mar 2014)

Why am I seeing inconsistencies in placement of things on the uniforms?
Same wings being displayed on both sides of the chest?
Medals and ribbons on the left side of the chest?


----------



## Vuhlkansu (20 Mar 2014)

The placement of medals/wings has changed over the years.  I have followed uniform regulations as close as I could but I have had to use photos for my reference on the older uniforms.  I have found some inconsistencies with some of the old photos as I think perhaps they were lazy enforcing the regs.  Some pictures would show cadets wearing badges on opposite sleeves in the same picture!

The uniform set up are more so ‘fantasy’ then anything and not based off of any specific person.  Medals/badges were quite rare back then and not given out like candy as they are today.


----------



## Loachman (20 Mar 2014)

Candy?


----------



## quadrapiper (20 Mar 2014)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Candy?


WRT cadets. Service medal at four years in, with each (most?) fourth-summer six-week course handing out a medal (ANAVETS) to the top cadet, and each corps with two medals (Legion and Strathcona) to award annually, as well as assorted League awards, plus the Cadet Medal of Bravery.


----------



## Loachman (20 Mar 2014)

Okay. I've just never noticed any.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Mar 2014)

Well Candy may not have been the appropriate choice of words, the kids earned them and are rightly proud of what they did to obtian that little ribbon, I concur there are a lot more medals available to the Cadet organization these days then when I left 38 odd years ago and I don't see that as a bad thing. 

BTW nice display


----------



## Vuhlkansu (20 Mar 2014)

Perhaps ‘candy’ is a poor word to use.  The point I was attempting to make is that it is easier to find cadets nowadays with MANY MEDALS and COURSE badges compared to what cadets used to have.
The cadets that have earned medals from being the top cadet either at the squadron level or summer training center have earned them and I wish to make no insult towards their accomplishments.


----------



## Loachman (20 Mar 2014)

Roger.

And, as for the "Wings on the wrong side" uniform, I'd suggest that you either move them to the other side, or display a photograph of somebody wearing a uniform with them on that side as proof.

That way, you'd avoid having the same question asked/challenge made repeatedly, or, if the person in the photograph eventually sees it and just happened to have stitched their Wings on the wrong side in error, perpetuating their embarrassment.


----------



## Vuhlkansu (31 Mar 2014)

My display for the military show this past weekend.  I went back and had a look at my pictures.  Fixed a few things.


----------



## Vuhlkansu (22 Jan 2015)

To respond with regards to wings placement... here is a nice photo of our Canadian Friend Chris Hadfield and his older brother.


----------



## Vuhlkansu (12 Nov 2015)

Setup at the Air Cadet League of Canada (Manitoba) AGM


----------



## OldTanker (12 Nov 2015)

Excellent work! This brings back many memories of my time in 89 Squadron. Thanks for keeping the history alive.


----------

